# tightening bath mixer tap



## cyberknight (25 Apr 2020)

I have the tools but i have no idea how i will reach it as the tap is in the far corner of the bath , like this


----------



## roadrash (25 Apr 2020)

looks like you are about to become a contortionist...good luck


----------



## newfhouse (25 Apr 2020)

Can you employ a small child? Seriously, I’ve had a similar problem and had to make a wooden jig to hold the tap body in place while I was headfirst under the bath.


----------



## cyberknight (25 Apr 2020)

i dont think i can get under the bath 
its more this shape but tap in that corner where its widest


----------



## TissoT (25 Apr 2020)

I have re-tightened taps in the past for clients its going to be tricky.

A pair of gloves to stop your hand rubbing against the rough cast fiber glass
https://www.toolstop.co.uk/tried-te...MIi5XA85qD6QIVWOvtCh275QyfEAQYByABEgJZUvD_BwE


----------



## newfhouse (25 Apr 2020)

Mine was the same. I found it worthwhile to use a mirror to get a view, but ultimately you’ll have to get up close and personal and shove your arm in as far as you can. Pretend you’re a vet delivering a difficult calf. Good luck.


----------



## cyberknight (25 Apr 2020)

I think i will get the panel off 1st, i have a feeling i will not be able to reach it even with the panel removed


----------



## tom73 (25 Apr 2020)

Could be worse try being left handed.
Good luck


----------



## the snail (25 Apr 2020)

You just need a long arm, or a small child. Watch out or the spiders will get you. good luck. I hate stuff like that - triumph of form over function - why couldn't the tap be in the normal place ffs.


----------



## JPBoothy (25 Apr 2020)

Everything nice seems to have a potential flaw doesn't it.. I saw one recently with the mixer tap halfway along the bath on the wall side. How on earth that would be tightened I have no idea.. Perhaps a 1off payment to a 'reputable' plumber would save you a lot of stress on this occasion. I never like to admit defeat or get others to do my DIY but, I still have a recurring neck injury 'that limits my time on a bike' after it going into a spasm whilst I was contorting myself into the tight space between my bath and toilet 10yrs ago. 

Good luck 👍


----------



## Venod (25 Apr 2020)

Having recently spent an agonising morning changing our taps ( normal end of bath configuration) you have my sympathies, a mirror will be required to check out the fittings, then its work by feel, it has been connected, but the tap could have been tightened before it was connected at an easy access point, take the panel of and go from there, good luck.


----------



## neil_merseyside (25 Apr 2020)

Most of those taps tighten with nut onto a fixing stud (not back nuts) so need a tubular box spanner, however if you have a socket set with a long suitable sized socket you should be able to manage from floor level with an extension, gauntlet gloves are a must as has been mentioned.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Apr 2020)

A Plumber would use one of these,


----------



## cyberknight (25 Apr 2020)

got lucky
had these which i joined together and got an adjustable spanner on the end under the bottom of the bath as there was not enough room to use the bar in the holes . Scuffed and sore but all i have to do is put the panel back on and reseal it .


----------



## Profpointy (25 Apr 2020)

raleighnut said:


> A Plumber would use one of these,
> 
> 
> View attachment 517781



That's what I was about to suggest. Still a pain, as you have to do 1/16th of a turn at a time but at least the job becomes possible


----------



## JPBoothy (25 Apr 2020)

neil_merseyside said:


> Most of those taps tighten with nut onto a fixing stud (not back nuts) so need a tubular box spanner, however if you have a socket set with a long suitable sized socket you should be able to manage from floor level with an extension, gauntlet gloves are a must as has been mentioned.


My ham-fisted kids/wife are always managing to twist my 'pillar type' bath taps through over tightening but, I have always found that it is the big back-nut that becomes loose as opposed to the 15mm/22mm connection nuts. Can I get a back-nut specific open ended spanner, as my adjustable is too big and clumsy to get in properly?


----------



## neil_merseyside (25 Apr 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> My ham-fisted kids/wife are always managing to twist my 'pillar type' bath taps through over tightening but, I have always found that it is the big back-nut that becomes loose as opposed to the 15mm/22mm connection nuts. Can I get a back-nut specific open ended spanner, as my adjustable is too big and clumsy to get in properly?


For backnuts you need a crowsfoot https://www.screwfix.com/p/basin-wrench/13294 or a basin wrench (better leverage https://www.screwfix.com/p/plumbing-tools-by-rothenberger-telescopic-basin-wrench-32mm/71701


----------



## Levo-Lon (25 Apr 2020)

My mate had a similar problem.

Tap in centre of bath against wall. Plaster board walls.
I cut a hole in his bedroom wall , tightened the tap and fitted a access cover.

Like this ,so it can be got at anytime.

https://www.builderdepot.co.uk/200mm-x-200-timloc-plastic-access-panel

Can you do similar?


----------



## JPBoothy (25 Apr 2020)

neil_merseyside said:


> For backnuts you need a crowsfoot https://www.screwfix.com/p/basin-wrench/13294 or a basin wrench (better leverage https://www.screwfix.com/p/plumbing-tools-by-rothenberger-telescopic-basin-wrench-32mm/71701


Thanks.. I have the first one which is for the fittings/unions themselves rather than the back-nut but, the second one may do the trick so I'll take a look when I'm allowed out


----------



## neil_merseyside (25 Apr 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> Thanks.. I have the first one which is for the fittings/unions themselves rather than the back-nut but, the second one may do the trick so I'll take a look when I'm allowed out


If your lucky then most old fashioned crowsfeet had staggered jaws with the ends stepped to fit 2(?) sizes of union nut (only 3/4 end) but also a conex backnut (1/2 end the is just has std backnut and union size). The second tool will work well, though I have to visualise the nut to get lefty loosy and righty tighty to work upside down (or is it...).


----------



## slowmotion (26 Apr 2020)

A powerful torch and a decent sized inspection mirror on a telescopic pole come in handy.
BTW, why didn't you try the @swee'pea99 technique and create a giant access hole in the end of the bathtub with an angle grinder?????


----------



## carlosfandangus (26 Apr 2020)

raleighnut said:


> A Plumber would use one of these,
> 
> 
> View attachment 517781


I have one of those and a similar issue with the hot tap, however the bath doesn't get used really, we have a separate shower, my bath has both taps against an outside wall on the side in the middle, my plan is (eventually) make an access panel in the garage ceiling below the bath and access from there.
My fault entirely I fitted the bath!! 1/4 turn German taps so they have been twisted the wrong way with force by the kids.


----------



## JPBoothy (26 Apr 2020)

slowmotion said:


> A powerful torch and a decent sized inspection mirror on a telescopic pole come in handy.
> BTW, why didn't you try the @swee'pea99 technique and create a giant access hole in the end of the bathtub with an angle grinder?????


I was impressed by their ingenuity but, I would have to go outside and cut through the gable wall to do that so I think that is definitely plan b,c or z for now.. I'll check out the Crows foot in my tool box though, and hopefully if like the ones around my eyes it will have got bigger since I last looked


----------

